# OnStar sent me a Recall?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

*Our diagnostic check on 04/03/2014, has identified one or more items 
that require immediate attention. Please see the alert icon(s) below for 
more detail.* 










*Recall Reminder* 
Campaign #:2014079
FRONT AXLE RIGHT HALF SHAFT FRACTURE
Please visit your Dealer for service.





*2014 Chevrolet Cruze *
Mileage: 1,182 as of 04/03/2014





[h=3][/h]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That"s Nice Eddy ! Computer generated anxiety ..


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I got the same. As far as I know, no parts are available yet, so we wait. Supposedly we get a letter soon.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> I got the same. As far as I know, no parts are available yet, so we wait. Supposedly we get a letter soon.


I believe they said letters would go out the week of April 28th

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep that's the one I posted in the autoguide recall post. Wait for the letter unless you feel the axle is already compromised.


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

I called my dealership and they said it is only an inspection, not a replacement unless there is a fracture? That sounds like horse **** to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

zhillz said:


> I called my dealership and they said it is only an inspection, not a replacement unless there is a fracture? That sounds like horse **** to me.


There are two different suppliers for this part. One of the suppliers is having the problem. The reason all Cruze in the manufacturing range have to be inspected is that the parts bins were mixed from the two suppliers so the only way to determine which cars actually have the faulty half-shaft requires a visual inspection of the half-shaft on the car. If you have the good part you're done. If you have the bad part, one of two things will occur depending on if your half-shaft is showing signs of metal fatigue. Those showing metal fatique will have their cars held by the dealership and a rental/loaner will be provided. In either case with the bad part the dealership will order a replacement half-shaft.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

zhillz said:


> I called my dealership and they said it is only an inspection, not a replacement unless there is a fracture? That sounds like horse **** to me.


Nope, legit. They make a huge range to catch all for a final time. For example, I was apart of the manual trans 1.4 only axle recall before. Now it's larger because it wasn't just 1.4 manual breaking axles. I have a date set tomorrow for the inspection. I hope they hold my car so I can put miles on a loaner.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

My car was already inspected, and released back to me. Does this mean I won't get a new shaft at all now or do I get one after I get a letter, and the parts are available?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Daryl said:


> My car was already inspected, and released back to me. Does this mean I won't get a new shaft at all now or do I get one after I get a letter, and the parts are available?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


It should be on the service receipt from the inspection. If it's not call your dealership and get this receipt. You should get a receipt for all services done.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Daryl said:


> My car was already inspected, and released back to me. Does this mean I won't get a new shaft at all now or do I get one after I get a letter, and the parts are available?


What did the service department tell you? Mine was inspected and determined to have the faulty half shaft, but they don't have a replacement available for me yet. They let me take it home until the replacement comes in. I have less than 1,000 miles on my Cruze and the existing half shaft didn't show any sign of imminent failure so they let me keep it at home for the time being.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

They didn't have the paperwork completed to give me at the time so their sending it to me in the mail.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Daryl said:


> They didn't have the paperwork completed to give me at the time so their sending it to me in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


I also didn't get any paperwork but that could be because the claim is still open and I have to make a return engagement. Generally when we take our cars in for an inspection, the results are clearly given to us?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I had the two shot relay done at the same time, so I should get paperwork on that too. I saw the paperwork that I signed, but I just glanced at it.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> They didn't have the paperwork completed to give me at the time so their sending it to me in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


What part of PA was this? Even that PA dealership OnStar had issues finding gave me receipts. Call and see whats up because you need to have them order and notify you when it comes in if you are in need of the axle cracked or not if it's in that batch.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds like a good time to get a Diesel hahaha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Sounds like a good time to get a Diesel hahaha


Only if I could swap the wheels with something else.


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

Are there identifying numbers or marks on the axle or are they only looking for signs of a crack/fatigue? If they don't see anything then it breaks later, I'm stuck
on the side of the road?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

zhillz said:


> Are there identifying numbers or marks on the axle or are they only looking for signs of a crack/fatigue? If they don't see anything then it breaks later, I'm stuck
> on the side of the road?


 If it is a crack they wouldn't let you drive home, and if it is wear it is clearly seen with a visual wear indicator, whatever I read here. There is nothing to say it couldn't break later whether it is bad at this time or not. Drop by your G. M Dealer and have it looked at with or without a letter, takes 10 minutes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

zhillz said:


> Are there identifying numbers or marks on the axle or are they only looking for signs of a crack/fatigue? If they don't see anything then it breaks later, I'm stuck
> on the side of the road?


Yes, there are a few other threads where the fail or soon to fail axles are marked with a color paint from factory. Taking it in is the only sure way to know and eliminate guessing game. Trust me you don't want to be like me and break down after enterprise and dealer service bay closes.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh there are 24 Hour Enterprises! I know of one, and Enterprise is the only Rent a Car place that takes the weekend off and closes. Are you saying we have to use Enterprise?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Oh there are 24 Hour Enterprises! I know of one, and Enterprise is the only Rent a Car place that takes the weekend off and closes. Are you saying we have to use Enterprise?


OnStar/Roadside/Concierge has a cap on amount they will spend on a car and hotel room(used em both). My situation is I broke down on a road trip no where near home in the middle of a small town. 24 hr enterprise would be a $100+ out of pocket taxi ride between where I broke down and where the nearest dealer was. The hotel near the dealership was also out of price range so I ended up 2 more towns over till enterprise got me the next day. Transportation was also out of pocket to said dealership(bum a ride with tow truck), and also out of pocket to said hotel. luckily dealership drove me there on the way home after the last customer left with a new car.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

I got the same message. My car is at the dealer now. Not going to get it back for a couple of weeks. It's been there since Wednesday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> What part of PA was this? Even that PA dealership OnStar had issues finding gave me receipts. Call and see whats up because you need to have them order and notify you when it comes in if you are in need of the axle cracked or not if it's in that batch.


Regester Chevorlet in Thompsontown. My regular dealership.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Call in the AM and see what they have going on. Should be some notes in there like Recall# whatever mine was 13276 last time and said parts on order front half shaft. Took about 2 hours or less to swap.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> OnStar/Roadside/Concierge has a cap on amount they will spend on a car and hotel room(used em both). My situation is I broke down on a road trip no where near home in the middle of a small town. 24 hr enterprise would be a $100+ out of pocket taxi ride between where I broke down and where the nearest dealer was. The hotel near the dealership was also out of price range so I ended up 2 more towns over till enterprise got me the next day. Transportation was also out of pocket to said dealership(bum a ride with tow truck), and also out of pocket to said hotel. luckily dealership drove me there on the way home after the last customer left with a new car.




I thought coverage was provided from G.M. under your warranty, not OnStar/Roadside/Concierge, Great that you actually got to use those special benefits while you were 100 miles from home and your Car breaks. The only 24 hour enterprise I knew of is in Las Vegas. They are my last choice in Rent a Car and you can find much lower rates from other companies.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I thought coverage was provided from G.M. under your warranty, not OnStar/Roadside/Concierge, Great that you actually got to use those special benefits while you were 100 miles from home and your Car breaks. The only 24 hour enterprise I knew of is in Las Vegas. They are my last choice in Rent a Car and you can find much lower rates from other companies.


They go off of pricing and some of these towns are like 600-800 people max. The only hotel near the dealership was $119 a night and that was beyond budget. Even OnStar turn by turn got me lost leaving the town, fun times. I an an enterprise plus member and they are usually the only base rental agency.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Only if I could swap the wheels with something else.


I hated the CTD wheels at first but it grew on me the more I polished them and actually added mods to the car. They don't look half bad now, I even saw a Mercedes with same style rims too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I hated the CTD wheels at first but it grew on me the more I polished them and actually added mods to the car. They don't look half bad now, I even saw a Mercedes with same style rims too.


They are sleeper wheels for sure. I don't see those style of wheels on anything but an older forgot about turbo Chrysler.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

zhillz said:


> Are there identifying numbers or marks on the axle or are they only looking for signs of a crack/fatigue? If they don't see anything then it breaks later, I'm stuck
> on the side of the road?


See this post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...call-right-front-half-shaft-4.html#post984674

I have one of the potentially faulty ones. I'm limiting driving by Cruze to just in-town stuff until it gets fixed (waiting on the part). I'm taking one of my other vehicles for road trips. I elected just to keep my Cruze at home instead of leaving it at the dealer where it can get hailed on.


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

GeoHawk said:


> See this post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...call-right-front-half-shaft-4.html#post984674
> 
> I have one of the potentially faulty ones. I'm limiting driving by Cruze to just in-town stuff until it gets fixed (waiting on the part). I'm taking one of my other vehicles for road trips. I elected just to keep my Cruze at home instead of leaving it at the dealer where it can get hailed on.


Thanks for an actual answer. It seemed obscure that GM would just do a visual inspection without replacing parts that could "only be possibly" faulty. I have an appointment Thursday and hope to have a blue indicator!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

zhillz said:


> It seemed obscure that GM would just do a visual inspection without replacing parts that could "only be possibly" faulty. I have an appointment Thursday and hope to have a blue indicator!


The inspection tells the tech if it is a suspect shaft based on who the manufacturer of the shaft is. It's a green indicator also.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just got told my car is safe to drive but axle is on the way. I see what you mean by not getting a receipt now, I didn't even sign for anything. They said it will be mailed out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Merc6,

Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns about the recall your vehicle is associated with. We can be reached via private message if needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my copy of my work order today. I'm confused?



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Daryl said:


> Got my copy of my work order today. I'm confused?
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Your Cruze was built during the time period where SOME Cruzen were manufactured with the faulty half shafts, so it needed to be inspected. They performed the inspection and determined that yours didn't have one of the faulty half shafts, therefore "No Further Action Necessary". You're good to go!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Merc6,
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns about the recall your vehicle is associated with. We can be reached via private message if needed. Thank you.
> 
> ...


I'll send a pm with my info and a "What if" situation. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

GeoHawk said:


> Your Cruze was built during the time period where SOME Cruzen were manufactured with the faulty half shafts, so it needed to be inspected. They performed the inspection and determined that yours didn't have one of the faulty half shafts, therefore "No Further Action Necessary". You're good to go!


That's what I was thinking, but wasn't completely sure. ****! I wanted a new half shaft too!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I'll send a pm with my info and a "What if" situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Hey Merc6,

We are looking forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Daryl said:


> That's what I was thinking, but wasn't completely sure. ****! I wanted a new half shaft too!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Don't worry, plenty of time for your good axle to break too. There is nothing to say that the replacement parts wont fail as well!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Got my copy of my work order today. I'm confused?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra



Hello Daryl, 

I have just reach out to you via private message. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

I just had my inspection at Jim Brown in Dade city, FL and have a bad shaft. The car is staying here with a rental and they said parts will be ordered with a 2-3 day turn around.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You are about our first 'Parts Ordered' reply. Last I heard they were being made?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

zhillz said:


> I just had my inspection at Jim Brown in Dade city, FL and have a bad shaft. The car is staying here with a rental and they said parts will be ordered with a 2-3 day turn around.


Is yours a standard transmission?


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

Automatic. The service personnel may have be mistaken on the time frame but we will see.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Got my copy of my work order today. I'm confused?


That tells me you don't have the bad half shaft and you're done with this recall.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Don't worry, plenty of time for your good axle to break too. There is nothing to say that the replacement parts wont fail as well!


Boy aren't you always such a pessimist....


----------

